# What is a good color for "furniture white"?



## jodigirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I love white furniture, it is so crisp and clean. I always go for a bright white but it truly depends on what style your going for.

Do you want your furniture to look new, weathered, shabby chic, contemporary? And what room is it for? It may make a difference if it's for a nursery compared to a formal living room or a country kitchen.

I hope this doesn't make it more difficult for you! With more info, maybe I can help narrow it down.

(i'm a design junkie!)

jodi


----------



## Chianti (Jun 19, 2008)

I posted on another board, and SW Dover White was suggested. I haven't checked it out yet, though (too hot to paint outside).

It is a dresser for a 3 year old girl's room, but I'd really like the look to last (I don't want it to look baby-ish). So, from your descriptions, I'd like the dresser to look crisp and clean, leaning towards cottage-y. I don't want weathered or contemporary. I have a few other pieces that are white (inexpensive book shelves), and I plan to buy a bed that is white (twin with trundle, but I haven't picked one yet). I don't want a creamy or gray white.

Does that help?


----------



## jodigirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, I replied once but where did it go??

Well, here it goes again...

I have the same cottage-y style in my daughter's room. I purchased a bed and armoire with bead board detail (very cottage-ish) and painted a night stand I already had to match. My husband also built a toy storage unit (think pottery barn) and I had an existing bookcase, all pieces go great together.

They are a very bright white and don't look babyish at all. I would suggest buying the bed first then matching the color for your dresser to that. If you paint first and buy later you may find that your white looks dirty or yellowish next to the bed. I would also suggest a sheen to the paint. I think I used a semi-gloss.

Another tip--take the paint chips home to match paint. The color always looks different in your room than it does in the store.

Good Luck


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love white furniture. It looks clean.


----------



## siva (Oct 16, 2008)

I love white furnishing instead of making with others.But we have to spend lot to make it clean.Because it's so crisp and clean.So i would suggest white furnishing is better.
---------------
siva

http://www.sreevyshcorp.in


----------

